
Show HN: Sqwok.im – Fast, open, & frictionless chat on news/etc. with no bs - holler
https://sqwok.im
======
holler
just built a new social project that’s a mix of chat/content aggregator and
looking for some ppl to check it out and give feedback.

I really appreciate it! goals are fast, open, and frictionless discussion on
news/whatever else w/no bs.

how/why: I wasn't satisfied with the options for engaging people and having
meaningful *realtime conversations online, particularly around news. Most
platforms are walled gardens, heavily moderated, not based on chat, or
targeted at gamers etc.

The premise is simple, post a sqwok (like a tweet can be all text or if it
includes a link it will parse it), then share the url with anyone and have
instant discussion.

e.g. [https://sqwok.im/p/Q_6WA_p6LvOfpA](https://sqwok.im/p/Q_6WA_p6LvOfpA)

thanks!

------
chuckcarpenter
Pretty great, but could you add notifications to when you have more comments
on your posts?

~~~
holler
yes definitely! I plan to add notifications soon... I assume you would want to
be notified right away when activity happens, then maybe not again for a
period of time so as not to get spammed?

------
cheese_toasty
Neat

